# Domestic VS I nternational



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 14, 2011)

How many of you feel it's worth the extra dollars to choose domestic over international ? I only found one sponsor that does domestic , only no reply yet to my e-mail or what I posted on the limited selection of anti- estrogens .  This is hardbody1 and I want to order only not feeling too confident so far .


----------



## colochine (Dec 14, 2011)

Look harder there are MANY more domestic sponsors.


----------



## gamma (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure its any better jus faster , and u dont sign for it its your call.


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 14, 2011)

Both have pros/cons...if a Dom. Supplier is on their game ETA can be 2-3 days...with international you have to worry about customs and usually ETA is a bit longer (10-14 days...however I have experienced 4-5 wk wait). IMHO I feel it is worth it to pay a few extra bucks...however there are quite a few cheap doms out there bro


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 14, 2011)

You need to split your order up...

AI
PCT
Juice

Don't get suckered to order all 3 from one shop... AI and PCT can be found from many peptide shopss for very cheap.... then decide on a Domestic source for your steroids.... Pars is affordable and Domestic... And I can vouch for him(recieved and g2g)


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

come on guys, you should know better. there is no source discussion allowed in the anabolic section.


----------



## independent (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> come on guys, you should know better. there is no source discussion allowed in the anabolic section.



This^^^


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry if this thread led to source discussion . That's not what I was aiming at , and thanks to the members who chimed in .


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Dec 15, 2011)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> How many of you feel it's worth the extra dollars to choose domestic over international ? I only found one sponsor that does domestic , only no reply yet to my e-mail or what I posted on the limited selection of anti- estrogens .  This is hardbody1 and I want to order only not feeling too confident so far .



Using the same handle as a legendary retired domestic source probably scares suppliers off.


----------



## Mooksman (Dec 15, 2011)

Dom. No question.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Domestic hands down. Only time to go int is when the product is not available dom.


----------



## swollen (Dec 16, 2011)

Domestic ftw!


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 16, 2011)

domestic no doubt!  i don't like waiting to see if my stuff finna pass customs!


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 16, 2011)

Domestic. I live in an apartment. I don't like to sign.


----------

